# Trail cutting chainsaw



## oakfall (Jan 14, 2011)

I do all my felling work with my 575 XP Husky, but I need to cut some trails through some thick areas and need a smaller saw. Hope you can help with some suggestions on a good reliable saw in the 16" range.
Thanks,
oakfall


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 14, 2011)

Assuming you want to stay with Husqvarna I can not recommend the 357XP enough. Mine has been reliable and easy to take care of. A 16" bar is very short for doing taril work, lots of bending over. I would go with a 20" Oregon Pro Lite and Carlton/Woodland Pro semi-chisel full comp from Bailey's. Carry an extra loop in case you hit a rock. An all the normal stuff too. Chaps are really important when brushing both for you and your swamper.


----------



## bluesportster02 (Jan 14, 2011)

I would suggest a 346ne or 350 they are both light and cut very well will handle a 16 or 18in bar easly


----------



## oakfall (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. So you would shy away from the smaller "home owner" saws, i.e. echo or solo 636. I guess I would certainly want a 3/8" chain.
Oakfall


----------



## sdhershey (Jan 14, 2011)

I myself have a Husky 455 Rancher with a 20 inch bar, its not a pro saw but its still real good. This saw would be good for cutting small brush and trails if it was outfitted with a 16" bar.


----------



## dancan (Jan 14, 2011)

My trail cutter for small stuff , no bending down .


----------



## PB (Jan 14, 2011)

oakfall said:


> Thanks guys. So you would shy away from the smaller "home owner" saws, i.e. echo or solo 636. I guess I would certainly want a 3/8" chain.
> Oakfall


 
Well if you want to run standard 3/8" chain you will want something at least 50cc. My trail saw is a Jonsered 2152 (Husky 353 equivalent). It is super reliable, relatively inexpensive, easy on gas and light enough to haul through the woods on your back. The 353 or 346XP would be a good choice. If you don't mind moving down to .325 chain (my 2152 runs .325) that would open up a whole new range. The Husky 435 and Stihl 211 are supposed to be real good saws. 

I think for a trail saw the "homeowner" category of saws would be fine. Just don't buy a cheap poulan or homelite from a box store or you will be 2 miles into a trail without a saw. 

Just remember, the bigger the saw the more fuel it will suck and the more you have to carry. If you won't be cutting anything bigger than 30", stick with the 16" bar. 

If I had to replace mine, the ideal saw would be the 346XP followed by the 353 again, then the 440 or 435. The 357 is a super nice saw but compared to smaller saws it sucks the fuel. 

Good luck and stay safe!


----------



## oakfall (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks PB. Very helpful.
oakfall


----------



## nba123 (Jan 15, 2011)

346NE 325chain would be my choice over and over and over. You could pack it all day its easy on fuel and very reliable. There r lots of good choices this is mine if it had to be a stihl they say that 261 is great, however my ms 260 and 026 stay in the shadows of my 346s.


----------



## floyd (Jan 15, 2011)

What is the modern equivalent to a 61 Husky? 

How tall are you? 16" bar would have me bending over alot.

I have a 28" bar on a 61 & a 32" bar on a 371xp. Both have skip tooth chisel bit chain on them.


----------



## flushcut (Jan 15, 2011)

:agree2:


dancan said:


> My trail cutter for small stuff , no bending down .


 
A clearing saw all the way, but 346/350 fits the bill for small and light.


----------



## oakfall (Jan 15, 2011)

Good point about bending over. Use to be 6' but in my 6th decade and shrinking fast


----------



## Semi-Hex (Jan 15, 2011)

I am past the point of having to bend over too often. I like my 26 inch bar on my saw. (I'm 6' 6") Yes, I still swamp what I cut so I bend over plenty.


----------



## PB (Jan 15, 2011)

floyd said:


> What is the modern equivalent to a 61 Husky?
> 
> How tall are you? 16" bar would have me bending over alot.
> 
> I have a 28" bar on a 61 & a 32" bar on a 371xp. Both have skip tooth chisel bit chain on them.




Trust me, if you are packing an extra 10lbs or more with a big saw and long bar you will be more sore than bending over. Trail clearing you have to bend over anyways; cut and then roll/move the debris off the trail. 

More important than the saw is a good pack to carry everything. Check out Forestry Suppliers for a nice chainsaw pack. They can be expensive but your back will thank you. 

How long of trips will you be taking? Overnight, day trips, road access, etc.? Those are all factors that you should consider.


----------



## floyd (Jan 15, 2011)

Well it is a 20+yr old saw that I have packed around....20 yr now.

So, I guess I will not be trusting you.


----------



## PB (Jan 15, 2011)

floyd said:


> Well it is a 20+yr old saw that I have packed around....20 yr now.
> 
> So, I guess I will not be trusting you.


 
That's your choice. 

I do think your idea of packing a chainsaw and mine are different though. 



PS: the "trust me" part was intended for the OP.


----------



## Sledcrazzy (Jan 17, 2011)

Well anyone that puts a 28 inch bar on a 61 and thinks he is going trail cutting with it is nuts anyway, and skip chain..... that should be good at slapping crap into your hands. 

Anyway i think the 346xp with a 16 or 18 bar would be perfect. I had a 357xp and i would never have another, it was ok but i would rather pack my 372.


----------



## oakfall (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, I agree that that's a lot of bar to keep track of in the brush.

oakfall


----------



## Saw Bones (Jan 31, 2011)

oakfall said:


> I do all my felling work with my 575 XP Husky, but I need to cut some trails through some thick areas and need a smaller saw. Hope you can help with some suggestions on a good reliable saw in the 16" range.
> Thanks,
> oakfall



I use a dolmar PS 510 for a trail saw. Relativly inexpensive, Good Quality 
50 cc 3.4 HP. I have used it for about 4 years now with no problems at all. 
That saw, and a still FS 90 brush cutter keep my trails open, and make new trails just fine.


----------



## MorningW00d (Feb 2, 2011)

i've recently purchase a manufacture refurbished husky 445 on ebay. comes with an 18 inch bar and chain. it was $200 with free shipping. yea it's not an xp, but it's about a half a pound lighter and only 5cc less. don't be scared of the manufacture refurbished. most of the stores selling them on ebay have warranties. i haven't had a single problem with mine. If you don't have a ton of trail to cut this would be a good cheap alternative to the xp models.


----------



## AT sawyer (Feb 2, 2011)

*Trail saw*

I've been using a Stihl 021 to clear blowdowns on the Appalachinan Trail for the last 15 years. Almost never a problem with it's size, but I always carry an extra bar and chain for the eventual bind. Trail clearing requires lots of limbing and holding the saw up off the log. Fatigue will set in much faster if you're doing this job with a big saw. Fatigue=injury as you start to shortcut safety when you can no longer hold that big saw comfortably.

If I get a report of a big BD, I'll bring the 362.


----------



## oakfall (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks to all for the help and ideas.

I found that a family member has an old 026. It's 30yrs old I bet and my chain saw guy said the gas tank is gone and a few other things. He said you can't get parts for it anymore but I thought you guys might be able to point me towards a source. It seems like a good size for my needs.

Thanks again for all the help


----------



## QwikDraw (Feb 3, 2011)

346XP.

I use it while mowing ROW for swampy or steep areas, sometimes hike with it for a mile or two. Light and good power for it's size.


----------



## farmboy53 (Mar 9, 2011)

*357xp*

i have several hundered hours on my Husky 357Xp and it is a power hourse for its size. i am 160 lbs and it works for me clearing pasture cedar, hedge and brush all day long with plenty of power but manageable weight. i did have to replace the carb with a zuma


----------



## dancan (Mar 9, 2011)

oakfall said:


> Thanks to all for the help and ideas.
> 
> I found that a family member has an old 026. It's 30yrs old I bet and my chain saw guy said the gas tank is gone and a few other things. He said you can't get parts for it anymore but I thought you guys might be able to point me towards a source. It seems like a good size for my needs.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help


 
You can start here http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/80509.htm and http://www.arboristsite.com/classifieds.php, look at the current posts and post what your looking for .
You can also look at these sites ,
http://www.arboristsite.com/redirsponsor.php?size=lg&id=18
http://www.arboristsite.com/redirsponsor.php?size=sm&id=18
and http://www.arboristsite.com/redirsponsor.php?size=sm&id=7 may have new aftermarket replacement parts .


----------



## oakfall (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Dan


----------



## MtnHermit (May 27, 2012)

AT sawyer said:


> I've been using a Stihl 021 to clear blowdowns on the Appalachinan Trail for the last 15 years. Almost never a problem with it's size, but I always carry an extra bar and chain for the eventual bind. Trail clearing requires lots of limbing and holding the saw up off the log. Fatigue will set in much faster if you're doing this job with a big saw. Fatigue=injury as you start to shortcut safety when you can no longer hold that big saw comfortably.


I was wondering what you used for trail work. I got a Husky 435 for all the reasons you mention. If I can sort out the tuning at my typical cutting altitude (10-12,000 feet) then I'll be gold. It has enough bar and motor for 24" Dia blow downs, just takes a little longer.

My latest blow down at 11,800 feet:







I cheated, the 435 rode up in the Jeep. :msp_ohmy:

You should do a thread of some of your Appalachian Trail work, I've never seen the AT. Have you done overnighters with the Stihl 021? If so, how did you manage the tent and sleeping bag?


----------



## flushcut (May 28, 2012)

Good to know!


----------



## AT sawyer (May 29, 2012)

My trail club has overseer shelters and other buildings we can use in Shenandoah where I volunteer, but most trips are day trips. I mostly use my chainsaw for storm damage cleanup -- hurricanes and ice storms. This may sound like blasphemy on AS, but I clear most of my AT blowdowns with a crosscut saw or an axe. 

I like that old-timey sound of a sharp crosscut saw going through a blowdown. My link to the past.


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 29, 2012)

dancan said:


> My trail cutter for small stuff , no bending down .



Those darn flippy caps! Overall a good saw though! Highly recommend it! I love my FS170!


----------

